
On Hackability - pabs3
https://kaction.cc/posts/2019-04-22_on_hackability.html
======
yellow_lead
I'm sure a more "hackable" web browser exists. But that web browser is likely
not as great as Firefox or Chromium. Of course, acquiring technical debt in
the short term can improve your performance or feature set in the short term,
but in the long term sacrifices "hackability."

I agree with you that hackability is important, but I think we should
understand how and why we got here.

